# Nvidia GeForce 197.15



## lordberti (19. März 2010)

Nvidia veröffentlicht Geforce 197.15_ (kein WHQL)_ für die unterstützung von OpenGL 3.3 und GLSL 3.30.

*Unterstütze Grafikkarten:*


Desktop 

Quadro FX 370, 570, 1700, 3700, 4600, 4700x2, 4800, 5600, 5800, Quadro VX200, Quadro CX
GeForce 8000 series or higher; Geforce G100, GT120, 130, 220, GTS 150, GTS 250, GT310, 320, 330, 340, GeForce GTX 260 and higher, any ION based products.
Notebook 

Quadro FX 360M, 370M, 570M, 770M, 1600M, 1700M, 2700M, 2800M, 3600M, 3700M, 3800M
GeForce 8000 series or higher
*Download (International Version):*

Windows XP (32-bit)
Windows XP (64-bit)
Windows 7 and Vista (32-bit)
Windows 7 and Vista (64-bit)

NVIDIA OpenGL Driver Support


----------



## herethic (19. März 2010)

Beta-Treiber oder nicht?


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. März 2010)

Weder Beta noch WHQL, der Treiber ist bei NV noch nicht zu finden, Vorsicht also.


----------



## lordberti (19. März 2010)

e-freak schrieb:


> Der Treiber ist bei NV noch nicht zu finden, Vorsicht also.


 
NVIDIA OpenGL Driver Support 

Treiber hat kein WHQL, müsste also Beta sein. Habe es mal oben im Text geändert.


----------



## Semih91 (19. März 2010)

Kann jemand hier mir kurz erklären was WHQL bedeutet?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. März 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Kann jemand hier mir kurz erklären was WHQL bedeutet?



Das ist son Sticker, den MS auf Treiber klebt, um eine reibungslose Funktion zu suggerieren. Eigentlich sagt das Ding aber nicht viel aus, da WHQL-Treiber oftmals sogar noch fehlerhafter waren als Betas (im Falle von Nvidia). Beispiele aus jüngster Zeit: 196.21 WHQL: Übertaktungsfunktionen waren fehlerhaft und außer Funktion. 196.75: Die Lüftersteuerung war fehlerhaft, wodurch der Lüfter unter 3D unter Umständen nicht hochdrehte und die Karte überhitzte. Die Fehler wurden jeweils in einem nachfolgendem Beta-Treiber ausgemerzt.
Wenn einige hier aufschreien, wie böse es doch ist, dass Nvidia "Beta"-Treiber veröffentlicht, ist das imo reine Panikmache.  Die ganze WHQL-Zertifizierung braucht Zeit und ein wenig Geld und da Nvidia ziemlich häufig neue Treiber veröffentlicht, wäre das imo nur Zeit- und Geldverschwendung.


----------



## boss3D (19. März 2010)

Langsam habe ich echt das Gefühl, dass nVidia den Support für die Geforce 9M-Serie eingestellt hat. Der letzte Treiber dafür ist jetzt schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit her ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## rouki999 (20. März 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Langsam habe ich echt das Gefühl, dass nVidia den Support für die Geforce 9M-Serie eingestellt hat. Der letzte Treiber dafür ist jetzt schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit her ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich weis ja nicht aber in dem Fall ist mal wieder wer lesen kann klar im Vorteil ... 

Da steht doch drin, dass alle Graka´s ab der 8000er Serie unterstützt werden ... ob WHQL oder Beta-Treiber is da ja erstma unintressant.



lordberti schrieb:


> Nvidia veröffentlicht Geforce 197.15_ (kein  WHQL)_ für die unterstützung von OpenGL 3.3 und GLSL 3.30.
> 
> *Unterstütze Grafikkarten:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Kann jemand hier mir kurz erklären was WHQL bedeutet?


 
WHQL oder *Windows Hardware Quality Labs *bedeutet, dass der Treiber von Microsoft auf Systemen getestet wird die MS-"fremde" Hardware und Software enthalten
Dabei wird unter anderem auch geschaut ob der Treiber auch wirklich zu dem jeweilig ausgezeichneten Betriebssystem passt und keine Fehler verursacht
Dabei wird aber (leider) nicht darauf geachtet ob "treiberfremde Sonderfunktionen" wie Übertaktung (196.21 WHQL) fehlerhaft sind
Der Fehler in der Lüftersteuerung (196.75 WHQL) hätte ihnen aber *wirklich* auffallen sollen

Von da her ist also tatsächlich immer etwas Vorsicht angebracht


----------



## boss3D (20. März 2010)

rouki999 schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht aber in dem Fall ist mal wieder wer lesen kann klar im Vorteil ...


Ich sauge Treiber prinzipiell nur von der offiziellen nVidia-Site und da gibt es noch nichts Neues für die 9M-Serie. Hätte ich vielleicht deutlicher hervorheben sollen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Mr Bo (20. März 2010)

Bin bislang zufrieden mit dem 197.15 auf Win7x64 . Er macht eigentlich alles was er soll.....


----------



## Homerclon (20. März 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich sauge Treiber prinzipiell nur von der offiziellen nVidia-Site und da gibt es noch nichts Neues für die 9M-Serie. Hätte ich vielleicht deutlicher hervorheben sollen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Die Links führen doch auf die Offizielle NVIDIA-Seite.

URL: developer.download.*nvidia.com*/opengl/3.3/windows/197.15_desktop_win7_winvista_64bit_international.exe


----------



## boss3D (20. März 2010)

Wenn ich selbst auf die nVidia-Site gehe und dort suche, kommt für die 9M-Serie definitiv kein 197.15er ...
Ich warte lieber, bis der Treiber dort erscheint.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (20. März 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wenn ich selbst auf die nVidia-Site gehe und dort suche, kommt für die 9M-Serie definitiv kein 197.15er ...
> Ich warte lieber, bis der Treiber dort erscheint.
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Und warum moddest du nicht einfach die Treiber datei ? (bla.inf) 

Hat meine 8600m GS damals immer prima angenommen...


----------



## Mr__47 (21. März 2010)

Also bei mir dreht der Graka-Lüfter mmit dem 197.13 auch nicht hoch 
Und ich konnte mit dem 196.21 ocen, alles funktionierte, nur der hatte keine neuen SLI profile angenomen .... nja läuft sie jetzt halt dauerhaft mit 75% Lüfterumdrehung ^^

Sry hab mich versehen, ist doch der 197.13 er gewesen....... Bin wohl der Einzige, der mit diesem Treiber Probleme hat, sonst würde er wohl kaum noch zum Download freigegeben sein :p


----------



## -_Elvis_- (21. März 2010)

@Mr__47
Hast du den vorherigen Treiber gründlich entfernt?
Wäre schon sehr merkwürdig wenn Nvidia nach dem Zurückziehen des letzten Treibers beim nächsten gleich den selben Fehler noch mal einbaut


----------



## boss3D (21. März 2010)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Und warum moddest du nicht einfach die Treiber datei ? (bla.inf)
> 
> Hat meine 8600m GS damals immer prima angenommen...


Ihr wollt es nicht verstehen, oder? 

Ich installiere auf meinem Laptop ausschließlich offizielle Treiber von der nVidia-Site, die exakt meinen Grafikchip untertsützen. Was anderes kommt nicht in Frage.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Mr__47 (21. März 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> @Mr__47
> Hast du den vorherigen Treiber gründlich entfernt?
> Wäre schon sehr merkwürdig wenn Nvidia nach dem Zurückziehen des letzten Treibers beim nächsten gleich den selben Fehler noch mal einbaut




Nein, habe ich nicht, aber ist das denn bei dem 196.21 wichtig? Dieser hatte ja keine Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung. Und den 196.iwas, der diesen Fehler besaß, habe ich ja nie drauf gehabt..... Nja ist ein guter Tipp, werde der Sache mal nach gehen.
DAnke


----------



## -_Elvis_- (21. März 2010)

Das ist immer wichtig 
Naja ich würde aufjeden Fall nicht "drüberinstallieren", weil sonst eventuell einige Dateien nicht ersetzt werden können.


----------



## Mr__47 (21. März 2010)

ja, wollte diesmal nicht warten, weil ih keine sli Profile erstellen konnte, Bc2 lag so verführend auf meinem Tisch


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (21. März 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ihr wollt es nicht verstehen, oder?
> 
> Ich installiere auf meinem Laptop ausschließlich offizielle Treiber von der nVidia-Site, die exakt meinen Grafikchip untertsützen. Was anderes kommt nicht in Frage.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Was genau erhoffst du dir davon ?

Bei nem Treiberkonflikt wird der Treiber halt zurückgesetzt


----------



## Mr__47 (21. März 2010)

Windows 7 ist in  Sachen Treiberinstallation der Größte Scheiss, den ich je gesehen habe..... Da stellt man ein, man wolle dieTreiber selbst installieren, doch dann kommt beim nächsten Systemstart Stasi-Windows einem WIEDER zuvor und man darf wieder warten, bis es die alten Kack-Treiber installiert hat, denn  der Nvidia-Installationsassistent wartet auf die Beendigung des Microsoft- Installations assistenen..... Zum Kotzen !


Entschuldigung, dass ich hier solche Sprache verwendet habe, aber das, was Windows da abzieht....


----------



## newjohnny (21. März 2010)

Mr__47 schrieb:


> Windows 7 ist in  Sachen Treiberinstallation der Größte Scheiss, den ich je gesehen habe..... Da stellt man ein, man wolle dieTreiber selbst installieren, doch dann kommt beim nächsten Systemstart Stasi-Windows einem WIEDER zuvor und man darf wieder warten, bis es die alten Kack-Treiber installiert hat, denn  der Nvidia-Installationsassistent wartet auf die Beendigung des Microsoft- Installations assistenen..... Zum Kotzen !
> 
> 
> Entschuldigung, dass ich hier solche Sprache verwendet habe, aber das, was Windows da abzieht....



Oh ja, ich weiß was du meinst. Ich habe da auch schon den einen oder anderen Mordgedanken entwickelt.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (21. März 2010)

> Stasi-Windows


 
Den Begriff muss ich mir merken 



> Was genau erhoffst du dir davon ?
> 
> Bei nem Treiberkonflikt wird der Treiber halt zurückgesetzt



Ich kann schon verstehen, wenn man erst mal wartet bis etwas offiziell unterstützt wird. Dann kann man sich relativ sicher sein, dass man keinen Ärger hat.
Aber der neueste Treiber für die 9M ist doch afaik der 195.81 - so alt ist das nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. März 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Das ist immer wichtig
> Naja ich würde aufjeden Fall nicht "drüberinstallieren", weil sonst eventuell einige Dateien nicht ersetzt werden können.



Ich installiere immer einfach drüber und vertraue darauf, dass Nvidia entsprechende Routinen eingebaut hat, die alte Dateien korrekt entfernen bzw. ersetzen. ^^ In Win7 muss man hinterher nichtmal mehr neustarten.


----------



## Mr__47 (21. März 2010)

Ja, das dachte ich auch...Nja jetzt halt wieder den 196.21 Treiber drauf....

Stasi-Windows  Mir ist nichts besseres eingefallen 

Merke grad, dass ich mich genau vor einem Jahr angemeldet hab ^^


----------



## -_Elvis_- (21. März 2010)

Dann glückwunsch zum einjährigen Jubiläum 



> Ich installiere immer einfach drüber und vertraue darauf, dass Nvidia  entsprechende Routinen eingebaut hat, die alte Dateien korrekt entfernen  bzw. ersetzen. ^^ In Win7 muss man hinterher nichtmal mehr neustarten.



Naja ich nehme mir für die Treiberinstallation halt mal 5 Minuten Zeit ^^
Und bis jetz hatte ich eigtl auch noch keine Probleme.

Wenn verschiedene Dateien gerade benutzt werden kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass es da Probleme beim Installieren gibt.

Die Zeit für einen Neustart kann ich mir nehmen


----------



## Mr__47 (21. März 2010)

Ein Neustart ohne Grafikkarte-Treiber dauert deutlich länger, zumindest bei mir  Weil Windows sich erst mal den passenden Treiber aussucht D:


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. März 2010)

Mr__47 schrieb:


> Windows 7 ist in  Sachen Treiberinstallation der Größte Scheiss, den ich je gesehen habe..... Da stellt man ein, man wolle dieTreiber selbst installieren, doch dann kommt beim nächsten Systemstart Stasi-Windows einem WIEDER zuvor und man darf wieder warten, bis es die alten Kack-Treiber installiert hat, denn  der Nvidia-Installationsassistent wartet auf die Beendigung des Microsoft- Installations assistenen..... Zum Kotzen !
> 
> 
> Entschuldigung, dass ich hier solche Sprache verwendet habe, aber das, was Windows da abzieht....



Was genau macht dir denn Ärger? Willst du die alten Treiber vorher deinstallieren, neustarten und dann den neuen installieren, oder was? Win7 ist doch extra darauf ausgelegt, dass es mitten im Betrieb Hardware abschaltet, den Treiber austauscht und dann die Hardware mit dem neuen Treiber weiternutzt. Und wenn ein Treiber halt mal Mucken macht, wird die Hardware abgeschaltet, der Treiber neugestartet und die Hardware wieder eingeschaltet. Zu WinXP-Zeiten hätte sich dann immer der PC festgefressen oder nen BSOD erzeugt. In Vista hat das glaub ich auch alles geklappt (ist ja eh fast das gleiche). Ich finde das super!


----------



## Mr__47 (21. März 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Was genau macht dir denn Ärger? Willst du die alten Treiber vorher deinstallieren, neustarten und dann den neuen installieren, oder was? Win7 ist doch extra darauf ausgelegt, dass es mitten im Betrieb Hardware abschaltet, den Treiber austauscht und dann die Hardware mit dem neuen Treiber weiternutzt. Ich finde das super!




Windows sucht sich automatisch den passenden Treiber raus, und das sind halt WHQL-Treiber, schätze ich hätte einfach mal nach dem 196er suchen sollen, ob er noch auf meiner Platte iwo versteckt ist... Ansonsten ist die automatische Treiberinstallation ja eine Tolle Sache,genau wie du gesagt hast ^^ Naja etzt kann ich ja auch wieder SLi-profile erstellen

@FuckingHolyShit: Schönes Bild und schöner Spiele-Rechner... Wie kommts nur, dass ich ihn in der gleichen Konfiguration hier stehen hab, aber noch mit 90nm Cell kern


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. März 2010)

Mr__47 schrieb:


> Windows sucht sich automatisch den passenden Treiber raus, und das sind halt WHQL-Treiber, schätze ich hätte einfach mal nach dem 196er suchen sollen, ob er noch auf meiner Platte iwo versteckt ist... Ansonsten ist die automatische Treiberinstallation ja eine Tolle Sache,genau wie du gesagt hast ^^ Naja etzt kann ich ja auch wieder SLi-profile erstellen



Mein Windows macht keine Probs wenn ich None-WHQL-Treiber installieren  möcht. 



Mr__47 schrieb:


> @FuckingHolyShit: Schönes Bild und schöner Spiele-Rechner... Wie kommts nur, dass ich ihn in der gleichen Konfiguration hier stehen hab, aber noch mit 90nm Cell kern



Danke!  Du hast halt guten Geschmack.


----------



## Mr__47 (21. März 2010)

ich hab halt noch den 196er am Pc gehabt, da installiert er den automatisch  ich bin halt ein volldost.. egal is OT


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (22. März 2010)

so hab ihn mal installiert - und siehe da es geht 

der vorige beta ließ sich bei mir ums verrecken nicht zur inst. überreden ...


naja also mal luffisteuerung und performance bei ner guten runde BFBC2 testen

*und ab dafür*


is recht praktisch mit erweitertem desktop da kann man so schön alle temps überwachen während ma spielt  - herrlich 8-)


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (22. März 2010)

so 

äußerst interessant ^^

also rein subjektiv rennt die karte wie nie zuvor, wird auch 1-2 grad wärmer
(tippe auf optimierungsbedingte "mehr-"nutzung ^^)

aaaaaaaber
der lüfter dreht von allein nicht über seinen gemütlichen 60% ...

mein vorab fazit

wenn man mit ner 8800gtx nun auf 1920*1080 in advanced settings dauerhaft flüssig bfbc2 spielen kann (also auch wenn viel los is und effekte boomboom die HW fordern) - dann taugts


----------



## hot6boy (23. März 2010)

den habe ich gleich wieder gelöscht... da er keine 60 herz  bei meiner gewünschten auflösung akzeptieren wollte....


----------



## Speed-E (23. März 2010)

Hab den Treiber vor ein paar Tagen von der DEV. Seite gezogen. 

Habe in wieder deinstalliert und den 196.75 wieder drauf gemacht. 
Ich hatte mit dem 197.15 Ruckler bei BC2 und Metro, bei allerdings flüssigen FPS ~90 (BC2).  

Warscheinlich ist eine Simulatonsroutine für SLI gespanne eingebaut.


----------



## Cartier (23. März 2010)

Mr__47 schrieb:


> Ein Neustart ohne Grafikkarte-Treiber dauert deutlich länger, zumindest bei mir  Weil Windows sich erst mal den passenden Treiber aussucht D:



wie wärs einfach vor dem neustart im gerätemanager schnell den standardtreiber von win installieren, nach der deinstall des nvtreibers^^


----------



## melz (23. März 2010)

Ist mir eigentlich egal ob der 197.15  WHQL is oder Beta, meine GTX 285 die ich nur übergangs weiße hab bis meine zwei HD 5970 kommen läuft mit dem Treiber spitze, und das ist alles was für mich zählt!!!


----------



## amdintel (23. März 2010)

ob nun eine Beta 
oder eine Real Version  iss 

eine ständige Treiber Baustelle hat man eh immer

wo ist da eigentlich noch der Unterschied, 

die Real Versionen haben oft gravierende Fehler ,

wooo: ist denn da eigentlich noch der Unterschied [/B]

bei der Real Vers. wird die Bez. Beta weg gelassen diese ist aber im Prinzip auch 
nichts anderes als eine Beta Vers. User benutzten die melden Fehler und irgendwann 
kommt dann wieder eine Neue Vers.
Daher sage ich warum soll man nicht eine Beta nehmen wenn die z.b. gut läuft, 
es spricht doch nichts dagegen weil Fehler und Bugs haben alle Versionen meinst 
egal ob das nun eine Beta ist oder eine Real Vers.  -> die Sache mal realistisch gesehen


----------

